# failed command: SET FEATURES configured for UDMA/133[solved]

## mani001

Hi,

I've been seing this message in the output of dmesg for some days:

```

[   42.704019] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

[   42.704023] ata1.00: failed command: SET FEATURES

[   42.704028] ata1.00: cmd ef/c2:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 tag 0

[   42.704028]          res 40/00:fe:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

[   42.704031] ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

[   42.704035] ata1: hard resetting link

[   43.009015] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[   43.012204] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   43.012211] ata1: EH complete

[   43.015769] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   43.015771] ata1: EH complete

[   50.701019] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

[   50.701022] ata3.00: failed command: SET FEATURES

[   50.701027] ata3.00: cmd ef/c2:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 tag 0

[   50.701028]          res 40/00:fe:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

[   50.701030] ata3.00: status: { DRDY }

[   50.701034] ata3: hard resetting link

[   51.006015] ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[   51.009086] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   51.009094] ata3: EH complete

[   51.080343] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   51.080346] ata3: EH complete

```

...and it's not only that I've seen these messages (I could live with that   :Smile:  ), it's that I can notice that the performance of the hard disk goes down in some circumstances (for example when loggin into kde)...so it's kind of annoying.

From what I've read googling it seems that it's related to the nvidia proprietary drivers...and if I don't log into kde and use the console to run hdparm -tT /dev/sda, dmesg doesn't show any errors...so, at least it's related to X somehow.

I don't know where (or when exactly) this came from...one week ago or so I was tinkering with hdparm to put one of my hard disks to sleep after 10 minutes of inactivity...but I don't think this should affect   :Confused: 

Anyone else experiencing this?

Greetings!!Last edited by mani001 on Sat Oct 09, 2010 2:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## energyman76b

try:

touch /etc/pm/power.d/harddrive

and report results after a reboot please.

----------

## mani001

Thanks for your fast reply energyman76b.

I don't have anything in my /etc/pm/power.d   :Confused:   is that bad?

----------

## energyman76b

touch /etc/pm/power.d/harddrive 

will create the empty file harddrive.

That might prevent that error from happening. Try and see.

----------

## mani001

That did the trick!! Thank you very much. By the way...why does it work?  :Smile: 

----------

## energyman76b

kde looks for that file to set some features - like acoustic managment. If it does not find that file it tries to set some defaults. If it finds the file it does exactly what is in the file - in this case nothing.

----------

